# Stumped the service center at the dealership again, No XM Signal



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

is it in the cruze package? I know silly question. have you called sat radio? good luck


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

SXM puts out a "free" signal for promo purposes. I've not had a valid SXM subscription for two years, my car still gets the signal, so it's not SXM with the issue.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have a lifetime sat subscription and no reception problems unless momentarily I go into a tunnel or covered area. But even then it is not that bad and comes back in a moment or 2 Sounds like a wiring issue. As someone else mentioned, do you have a subscription? I would suggest having a like car next to it and seeing if that gets signal. That would tell you if it is a hardware/reception issue. I would find another dealership, obviously these guys don't know what they are doing!!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check the antenna on the roof. It unscrews and may have come loose, reducing reception.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> Check the antenna on the roof. It unscrews and may have come loose, reducing reception.


You can try that, but I think that's for AM/FM. XM and GPS would be part of the base. It could be the antenna module or the radio module. The dealer should have a troubleshooting tree that would guide them though that.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ChevyGuy said:


> You can try that, but I think that's for AM/FM. XM and GPS would be part of the base. It could be the antenna module or the radio module. The dealer should have a troubleshooting tree that would guide them though that.


I wasn't sure if the antenna mast was part of the XM receiver but it certainly won't hurt to check this connection.


----------



## Cruzncannada (Nov 21, 2015)

Try having xm resend the signal, but if everything else works on the radio xm should be in the base


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Curious to what frequency XM uses and found this: "The XM signal used 12.5 MHz of the S band: 2332.5 to 2345.0 MHz. XM provided 128 kilobits per second of its bandwidth to OnStar Corporation for use with XM-enabled GM vehicles, regardless of whether their owners are XM subscribers." Learn something new every day.

(And in answer to my original question, XM uses a frequency a bit below 2.4GHz WiFi.)


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

14 Cruze CTD, without the convenience package.

Past the free trial and is listed on my paid up account with the other four radios.

Checked the antenna first.

Had XM resend an refresh signal.

Onstar works with no problems.

Can make a receive Cell calls.

I can be in the middle of a 5 acre parking lot with no over head obstructions.

Dealership ordered an antenna kit. (throw the cheapest parts at the problem troubleshooting method)


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

Oops, forgot the update. It was the antenna that failed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, living in a region where their satellite is only 20 degrees above the horizon, was always losing XM signals, even a tree would block it not to mention a slightly higher than normal building. Anywhere in my tree lined yard, completely dead. If way out in the open, could never find a station that played what I felt like hearing at the time, and can be quite a distraction from keeping your eyes on the road.

Still works out in the open and can listen to XM commercials. No choice to had to pay for XM hardware, and just gathering dust.


----------

